# Can fish have cleft palate?



## Quackrstackr (May 17, 2008)

Check out one of my fish from this afternoon. :shock: 







That is the weirdest looking fish that I have ever caught. He ate a 6" zoom lizard and was otherwise healthy and 17" long.


----------



## Waterwings (May 17, 2008)

That's different alright ! :shock:


----------



## jkbirocz (May 17, 2008)

I have caught plenty of bass similar to that. Most cases it is from bad hook removal from a prior catch. Also happens when little fish hit big lures and get thier mouth torn up. Can also be a deformity. Nice catch anyways, thats a fat bass.


----------



## shamoo (May 17, 2008)

Very strange looking bass.


----------



## mtnman (May 18, 2008)

Thats is a copenhagen add if ive ever seen one. Thats one strange looking fish!


----------



## slim357 (May 18, 2008)

That thing is goofy lookin alright, I havent caught any that looked like that, but I have had some that were missing part of their jaw.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 18, 2008)

I've caught a Salmon with a snout like that. It's from when they were in their hatcheries and fighting for food and smacking into obstructions. That is for hatchery Salmon though. I heard the same for Bass and Walleye too.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 18, 2008)

My friend caught that looked similar to that one, but not quite as weird..


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 18, 2008)

I had a guy tell me that I had caught the reincarnation of Sammy Davis Jr... :roflmao:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 18, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> I had a guy tell me that I had caught the reincarnation of Sammy Davis Jr... :roflmao:


AHAHHAHAHHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## Jim (May 19, 2008)

Are you near any powerplants? :LOL2:


----------

